
Discord raised ~$50m at $725m valuation - lsmarigo
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/07/discord/
======
elvinyung
> One source says “quite a bit” of the new round was used to acquire the
> secondary shares of Discord staffers, with this person expressing concern
> that liquidity has come too soon for those employees, considering that
> Discord was founded in 2012.

>liquidity has come too soon for those employees

How is this a _bad_ thing? Didn't we all agree that golden handcuffs are a
terrible way to lock in employees?

------
PaulHoule
The number of employees they have working on what looks like a simple app is
staggering.

